# Newbie question about subfolder structure for third-party sample libraries



## Dan Smith (Sep 2, 2021)

For my first sample libraries, I picked up several libraries from Fluffy Audio while they were on sale. After I downloaded them, I was trying to decide the best place to save them. For now, I have them in a folder structure like this: Macintosh HD\Users\Shared|Third-Party Sample Libraries\Fluffy Audio\Scoring Piano. Within each of the library folders I have the nki, nkc, and nkr files as well as any manuals. I also have a separate subfolder for the samples. Is this is a good location and folder structure based on your lessons learned? I am also wondering if the subfolder labelled Third-Party Sample Libraries is actually needed?


----------



## bill5 (Sep 3, 2021)

I can't speak to how things are normally arranged for Macs but in general I make folders as few and simple as possible (if the install process gives me the option; most do). Everything I have that requires Kontakt is under C:\Program Files\Native Instruments, then the name of the plugin. Everything else is under C:\Program Files\VSTplugins (or C:\Program Files x86\VSTPlugins for 32-bit plugins). I never install anything under a company name, which is meaningless to me for install purposes and just adds an unnecessary layer. Likewise for "Third-Party Sample Libraries." There's no point having such a folder; I know these are libraries.

If the plugin allows you to change the install folder, then obviously none of that is needed. Bottom line, make it as simple as possible.


----------



## Dan Smith (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks for the advice, Bill. I agree that simple is the best. The Fluffy Audio libraries don't have serial numbers so I couldn't use Native Access to install them. The instument folders and files just go into your download folder and you have to figure out what to do with them from there. On Mac, the Native Instruments folder and the NI Resources folder were automatically installed under the Macintosh HD\Users\Shared folder. So that's why I put the Fluffy Audio folders in that folder. So, if I am reading this correctly, you are recommending replacing the Fluffy Audio subfolder with a more general subfolder labelled VSTplugins?


----------



## bill5 (Sep 3, 2021)

I have a lot of Kontakt VIs and libraries that weren't installed using Native Access. If NI is forcing installs in that "Shared" folder, then I'd probably keep all the other NI stuff there too, again because it's simpler having it all in one place.

Whether you keep things organized according to company or not is a totally personal choice; I just see no point - it just creates more sub-folders.


----------



## Dan Smith (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks, Bill. I appreciate your quick response.


----------



## from_theashes (Sep 6, 2021)

Dan Smith said:


> For my first sample libraries, I picked up several libraries from Fluffy Audio while they were on sale. After I downloaded them, I was trying to decide the best place to save them. For now, I have them in a folder structure like this: Macintosh HD\Users\Shared|Third-Party Sample Libraries\Fluffy Audio\Scoring Piano. Within each of the library folders I have the nki, nkc, and nkr files as well as any manuals. I also have a separate subfolder for the samples. Is this is a good location and folder structure based on your lessons learned? I am also wondering if the subfolder labelled Third-Party Sample Libraries is actually needed?


You should store your libraries on an external SSD, so that samples can be loaded quicker. For example: Spitfire Solo Strings wasn’t even playable from my internal HDD until I moved everything to an external SSD.

I think file structure does really matter that much. Organize how YOU are able to find everything you need.


----------



## Dan Smith (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks, from_theashes. What external SSD would you recommend?


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 2, 2021)

Dan Smith said:


> Thanks, from_theashes. What external SSD would you recommend?


I use 2 Samsung 870 QVO in a case with USB3.0/USB-C.
But I think that any SSD will work just fine.


----------



## bill5 (Oct 2, 2021)

As I recall not all external drives are created equally and Seagate didn't get good marks, but don't take my word for it....


----------



## Tralen (Oct 2, 2021)

You could also symlink to the folders if you want to use a separate drive but want to conform to the standard structure.


----------

